# Forum Home Renovation Asbestos  Asbestos Chimney?

## Barge

I am needing to remove an old chimney from my house and am thinking it could be asbestos. Can anyone comment on photo below? 
I am thinking it looks as though it could be, however looks as though it changes material to metal below - am wondering about cutting with angle grinder and then dumping.  
Anyone come across this before - as I'd rather deal with myself if ok to avoid paying bucket loads to have removed - but if the whole flue is asbestos - i'll leave for someone else to mess with.

----------


## johnc

> I am needing to remove an old chimney from my house and am thinking it could be asbestos. Can anyone comment on photo below? 
> I am thinking it looks as though it could be, however looks as though it changes material to metal below - am wondering about cutting with angle grinder and then dumping.  
> Anyone come across this before - as I'd rather deal with myself if ok to avoid paying bucket loads to have removed - but if the whole flue is asbestos - i'll leave for someone else to mess with.

   Fairly safe bet it is asbestos, so no cutting. It should pull through ok and the metal fitting removed without damaging the pipe. Your main issue is arranging for it to be dumped at your local tip. You will need to find out how to wrap and what size they will accept.

----------

